# I done hit da switches.



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

So I pulled the trigger about a month ago, and I tried to keep it hush hush for as long as I could.
*UPDATED PICTURES ON PAGE 3*
*Camber Plate Photos on PAGE 5*
*BAGYARDS INSTALLED ON PAGE 6*
_Front: 22.5
Rear: 21.875_
I would like to thank:
Kevin at AAC
John at WRD
Santi
tchristemac
Chet Ubetcha
ryanmiller
moacur
Capt Obvious
The Setup
Front
Koni Coilovers 
UVAIR Aero Sport Front Bags
Rear
Firestone bags with the bolt in kit
Management
2 400 Viars
5 gallon 9 port tank (I could have done a 5 port)
Autopilot Digital Controller

























_Modified by CapeGLS at 3:18 PM 6-19-2008_

_Modified by CapeGLS at 5:16 PM 6-19-2008_

_Modified by CapeGLS at 7:09 AM 6-20-2008_

_Modified by CapeGLS at 10:32 AM 7-4-2008_

_Modified by CapeGLS at 10:32 AM 7-4-2008_

_Modified by CapeGLS at 11:44 AM 8-21-2008_

_Modified by CapeGLS at 10:40 AM 8-25-2008_

_Modified by CapeGLS at 8:09 AM 2-18-2009_


_Modified by CapeGLS at 5:19 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Clean install. I want to see MOAR pics!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (mr_e1974)*









Before!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

Where is the AFTER you NUKKAH?????









Thanks for the props!!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Where is the AFTER you NUKKAH?????










What he said!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Silver Snail)*

bags are in the back seat. I have tonight off from the GF, so I will have time to rip through some of the things I need to finish up!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_bags are in the back seat. I have tonight off from the GF, so I will have time to rip through some of the things I need to finish up!

Finish that isht!!!






















I gather you got the hall pass from the lady!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
Finish that isht!!!






















I gather you got the hall pass from the lady!!!

I'm not whipped like you.
My girl is going out to a play with one of her friends!


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

nooice


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (durteeclean)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good my man


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
I'm not whipped like you.
My girl is going out to a play with one of her friends!


Go shorten your rod!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*

LMFO..... 
I dislike wiring!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

Sick Man.. Bout time







Can't wait to see it all done


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (moacur)*

damn hurry it up!!! and you spelled my name wrong


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Chet Ubetcha)*

Fixed.... And tell me about it.. I need to hurry up... All that is left is for me to run the wire for the auto pilot upfront. I love the way that They Call Me Bob installed his. I am trying to figure out if I want to do that or the way that Moacur did his.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

if you need help tonight i can give ya a hand too....
i got tonight of from the gf as well lol


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (boostAbear)*

Sorry dood.... Not tonight. The girl and I are going out...


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (boostAbear)*

Cant wait to see it finished D, it'll look *WICKED*!!








Maybe one day i'll see it in person too!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_LMFO..... 
I dislike wiring!



D, did you finish it???


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*

All that is left to do is do 3 grounds, and plug in the ecu connector... Then install the bags!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_All that is left to do is do 3 grounds, and plug in the ecu connector... Then install the bags!

That's the exact step I'm on. Good luck with the rest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*

Get this thing done, c'mon son! 
should look good. let me know if u got questions w/ the wiring unless u already got it done. 
and leave the GFF at home and finish it, she'll get over it. have her help you.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Get this thing done, c'mon son! 
should look good. let me know if u got questions w/ the wiring unless u already got it done. 
and leave the GFF at home and finish it, she'll get over it. have her help you. 

LMFAO... She leaves for Italy on Friday AM!!!! So the car will be done by the time she gets back!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
So the car will be done by the time she gets back!

YOU WONT!!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (boostAbear)*

BET......
I needs to figure out how to route the airlines now... Once I get that figured out, I can throw the bags on!


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

Can't wait to see it done Dustin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (njwolfturbo)*

Slacker!!!! While your girl was making dinner last night, you shoulda been out slaving away on your ride son!















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_ Then install the bags!

Ur old bag!!!!
GET R DONE!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
LMFAO... She leaves for Italy on Friday AM!!!! So the car will be done by the time she gets back!

u better.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
u better. 

he wont


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_
he wont


That is soooooooooooo true...
He will not even be able to stand when she is gone!!!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
He will not even be able to stand when she is gone!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (boostAbear)*

Ouch...... Tom, you might want to clear your vortex usage with your wife!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

where are the finnished pics?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Ouch...... Tom, you might want to clear your vortex usage with your wife!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Thanks.... I get a hall pass every few days


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*

SLACKER


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

I was playing with the wiring and I am still having some issues!







I can't get either compressor to turn on with a relay involved!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

Do you have a stable enough ground for the compressors?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_Do you have a stable enough ground for the compressors?

Both compressors work fine when I ran a test jumper wire from the + wire coming from the battery to the compressors +.
The relays have 4 prongs.
Relay 1 and Compressor 1 are wired like such.
#30....... to compressor +
#86....... from easy street ecu (12v switched *red dot*)
#87....... connecting wire to relay #2 (to 12v + wire)
#85....... connecting wire to relay #2 and a jumper to easy street ecu (-12v compressor activation *blue dot*)
Relay 2 and Compressor 2 are wired like such.
#30....... to compressor +
#86....... jumper to #87
#87....... connecting wire to relay #2 (to 12v + wire)
#85....... connecting wire to relay #2 and a jumper to easy street ecu (-12v compressor activation *blue dot*)

There is 12volts getting to the ecu and relays, but from there it just dies. I tried another relay and that didn't do anything. I just disconnected everything because I was getting frustrated, so tomorrow I hope to have some ideas of where to start.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

Oh so you didnt get an 80amp relay?
I'm running an 80amp since i was running 2 compressors (per Kevin)
I honestly dont have any experience in that so i cant give you any help sorry man (you should get an 80amp and centralize it all into one, and grounding would be hella easier too) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_Oh so you didnt get an 80amp relay?
I'm running an 80amp since i was running 2 compressors (per Kevin)
I honestly dont have any experience in that so i cant give you any help sorry man (you should get an 80amp and centralize it all into one, and grounding would be hella easier too) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am running the relays that came with the parts... Jeremy at Airlift said to run 2 relays.
If I were to get an 80amp relay how should I wire it?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

look at page 3 on this, dont know if it will help or not.
from easystreet site


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (dashrendar)*

I should have mentioned that I have both the old directions and the new ones from Jeremy.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I am no help then.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

If anyone has better wiring diagrams..... (I think Chet does)


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

here's a couple i had on my comp. (i know they are for Air Zenith compressors) but thats what i went off of when i installed mine which is a Viair


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Both compressors work fine when I ran a test jumper wire from the + wire coming from the battery to the compressors +.
The relays have 4 prongs.
Relay 1 and Compressor 1 are wired like such.
#30....... to compressor +
#86....... from easy street ecu (12v switched *red dot*)
#87....... connecting wire to relay #2 (to 12v + wire)
#85....... connecting wire to relay #2 and a jumper to easy street ecu (-12v compressor activation *blue dot*)
Relay 2 and Compressor 2 are wired like such.
#30....... to compressor +
#86....... jumper to #87
#87....... connecting wire to relay #2 (to 12v + wire)
#85....... connecting wire to relay #2 and a jumper to easy street ecu (-12v compressor activation *blue dot*)

There is 12volts getting to the ecu and relays, but from there it just dies. I tried another relay and that didn't do anything. I just disconnected everything because I was getting frustrated, so tomorrow I hope to have some ideas of where to start.

so where is the ground here? have you checked the grounds on the compressor and the ecu?


_Modified by ForVWLife at 4:59 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
so where is the ground here? have you checked the grounds on the compressor and the ecu?

Both the ECU and the compressors work. So the grounds are working. Chet, I am going to give those diagrams a try in a few minutes!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
so where is the ground here? have you checked the grounds on the compressor and the ecu?


x2
CAPE, ur missing, the part where the relay is grounded off. 
here is what ur suppose to do. 
1st Relay, going to compressor #1
#30 +Compressor #1 Splice to #86 on Relay#2
#87 Constant 12+V Power Source
#85 Blue From ECU
#86 Red From ECU
2nd Relay, going to compressor #2
#30 +Compressor #2
#87 Constant 12+V Power Source
#85 Ground
#86 From #30 on Relay #1


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Santi)*

damn this is taking forever


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (blueb316v)*

Got it all figured out... But now I need to replace my power wire. I guess 1 10gauge wire and a 30 amp fuse wont work with 2 compressors (good job airlift)
Thanks to Santi and Chet!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I need A power wire. 


Whats the matter D???? no power??? I thought that you were a player!!!LOL


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*

Ill show you player later on today with some HI Res bishes! I am a bit upset about the body work that went on when my car was hit. It seems like my drivers fender is about 2 mm wider than my driverside... So I am not liking the look of it dumped!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

glad you got it done.....is that front all the way down?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

If I could only get both wheels to fit under like this!
Modified OEM fender (pulled a bit)









Passenger side, OEM fender


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

i ws thinkin the same thing about my car today


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (ForVWLife)*

Fronts are done yet... Just the rears!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

looks sick Dustin!!!! glad you got the rears done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now get them fronts donezo!!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Chet Ubetcha)*

Well I just went to the gas station, came back and the cars voltage dropped to 9 and the car died. The car won't move... ****!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

damn that sucks.... car is looking like its coming along though...


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Ein punkt acht T)*

see ya on tuesday!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (blueb316v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueb316v* »_see ya on tuesday!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes sir....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

for 2 compressors, I would have to recomend 4 gauge power wire, and a 50-60 amp fuse. Anything smaller will just melt when the pumps get hot.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_for 2 compressors, I would have to recomend 4 gauge power wire, and a 50-60 amp fuse. Anything smaller will just melt when the pumps get hot.

I think I am going to redo the power wires tomorrow!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_If I could only get both wheels to fit under like this!
Modified OEM fender (pulled a bit)









Passenger side, OEM fender










Why don't you lower that thing!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Why don't you lower that thing!!!









says the guy who is trying to get his car done before jan 1st 2010


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

Had the same problem with my rear axle beam, loosened all the bolts played around with it until it was even rebolted and tourqued to spec. ( also bent mine for a hair of camber) Looks great so far!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Had the same problem with my rear axle beam, loosened all the bolts played around with it until it was even rebolted and tourqued to spec. ( also bent mine for a hair of camber) Looks great so far!

Thanks for the tip... I might have to try that. 
One thing I love is that I can now get a jack under my car without driving on ramps.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Thanks for the tip... I might have to try that. 
One thing I love is that I can now get a jack under my car without driving on ramps.

No problem! Air is a beautiful thing!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (The_Sauce)*

I just went outside to drop the car... I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif airbags!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I just went outside to drop the car... I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif airbags!


Your such a DORK!!!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
says the guy who is trying to get his car done before jan 1st 2010




























































































,

go sell a HYUNDAI!!!!







.. remember your not he number one guy anymore!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_



























































































,

go sell a HYUNDAI!!!!







.. remember your not he number one guy anymore!!!









Yeah I know... I finished like 3rd... I haven't done **** in 2 days!


----------



## revolverapology (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

You all sell Hyundais? I work on them, I was going to move to Washignton and I found a job at a Hyundai-VW dealership, would have been sweet...Sweet car!








Steve


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (revolverapology)*

trust me i watched dustin go from his desk, outside move his car out front, and slam JUST THE BACK....
lol what a noobersaurus rex...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_trust me i watched dustin go from his desk, outside move his car out front, and slam JUST THE BACK....
lol what a noobersaurus rex...

OMGZ... NOT EVERYONE HAS A PRIMERED HATCH ON AN H&R CUPKIT.








I love selling Hyundais...


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

i <3 my eibach springs


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_i <3 my eibach springs

I wont let you be the only 4x4... Ill bag it up!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Yeah I know... I finished like 3rd... I haven't done **** in 2 days!


2 days??? JJJESH..... it has taken my guy almost 7 months to finish my car.... I can never call you a slacker!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*

Fronts going on tomorrow...


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Fronts going on tomorrow...

finish the isht already!!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
finish the isht already!!!

like youre one to talk


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Ein punkt acht T)*

Hope to see the fronts done soon!


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (njwolfturbo)*

they will be done tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
like youre one to talk










it is kind of a inside thing between us... I know, mine is going on 7 months


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (blueb316v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_Hope to see the fronts done soon!

















_Quote, originally posted by *blueb316v* »_they will be done tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











Aint that the truth!!! you better be ready for a fun day of gutting my ish!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_

Aint that the truth!!! you better be ready for a fun day of gutting my ish!


Is it DONE?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (tchristemac)*

I know i've been kinda MIa. 
Rears look good, you need to get that rear aligned, make sure ur beam isnt shifted, measure under neath the car and check. 
And then have the body shop pull that passenger side.. 
And HURRY UP AND GETS THE FRONTS DONE, SLACKER.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Santi)*

it;s done he's on his way home!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (blueb316v)*

Thanks to kyle and dave... She is all done!


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

cant wait to see this done


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Thanks to kyle and dave... She is all done!

You actually try to come in here and say some **** like this without pics. Go to hell *******!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (The_Sauce)*

Awesome thunder/hail storm. (and kyles growing lawn)








Shes dropped in this picture.








Full pics coming tonight!


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

Dustin you fail at life. You need to post actual pictures to prove it is done, or else please exit your own thread and never come back. Kthnxbye.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

oh its done, i should know!!! but damn that hail was wicked for 5 minutes!!! thank god for pop up tents


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

that hail looks vicious


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

dammit Dustin!!!! teasers aren't good for anyone


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Car looked fantastic Dustin.
Too bad I didn't stick around until you could fully "hit da switches".
BTW, I was the kid with the Jetta, Phill.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_Dustin you fail at life. You need to post actual pictures to prove it is done, or else please exit your own thread and never come back. Kthnxbye.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

































The konis are bottomed out~!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

not bad though!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

ugh my car is jacked in that picture


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

I really need to get the fronts lower! I have plenty of room too!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

did you put the bags on the front??

yeah you better go lower in the front..


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I really need to get the fronts lower! I have plenty of room too!

The redundancy about this statement has me laughing hysterically.
4


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_









Cant wait for tomorrow!
Cant wait to see that front lip laying on the ground!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Cant wait for tomorrow!
Cant wait to see that front lip laying on the ground!

Huh? I can't get it any lower on the konis.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

konis FTL, honestly dustin u need to get those FKs on because i think my springs are lower in the front than your front is..


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Huh? I can't get it any lower on the konis.

Exactly, cant wait to see this problem resolved and the front lip on the ground.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_konis FTL, honestly dustin u need to get those FKs on because i think my springs are lower in the front than your front is..









Yup... I need to get them out to NGP ASAP!!!!!!! Either that or I modify the koni body a bit more... I wonder if I can thread the body!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

hey now that its done, i want to see it, sat? little photo action?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_hey now that its done, i want to see it, sat? little photo action?

I'd love too.. I work till 5 tho!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

better light later in the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and ill make the trip up there


_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 7:50 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Ok... Ill try to find some areas.. unless you know of any!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

i do not know of anything up there, im sure we can find something


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_i do not know of anything up there, im sure we can find something

Ill try to come up with a cool location!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

Which camber plates should I go with?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Yup... I need to get them out to NGP ASAP!!!!!!! Either that or I modify the koni body a bit more... I wonder if I can thread the body!

I know for the Passat, the regular Koni Yellows COULD be threaded and different plates could be used to make them similar to the Bilstein sports with the threads. Might be worth a call to Koni to see if they still sell those.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

Yeah... For now I am leaning toward camber plates, and then seeing where it stands!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

D, looks awesome!!!! me rikey, but your not low enough!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_D, looks awesome!!!! me rikey, but your not low enough!!!

Thanks man.. and yeah, tell me about it. I can't stand it where it sits now!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

do u have pics of the strut assembled ??


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

donk status...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

i dont have any pics but i DO have some pics of me bangin some guys the other night


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_i dont have any pics but i DO have some pics of me bangin some guys the other night

WTF


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

It goes.... locking collars (both) the bag (no plate) the upper plate, the bearing and the oem bushing (modified)


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

PWND BY THE KID AT WORK WHO HAS MONO...


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_PWND BY THE KID AT WORK WHO HAS MONO...









Sure... Blame it on the kid who has mono.








We all know the truth


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_
Sure... Blame it on the kid who has mono.








We all know the truth









LOL


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_It goes.... locking collars (both) the bag (no plate) the upper plate, the bearing and the oem bushing (modified)

u can remove the locking collar, how far up from the top of the tire is the bottom of the bag, raise up the car and squeeze the camera in there.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
u can remove the locking collar, how far up from the top of the tire is the bottom of the bag, raise up the car and squeeze the camera in there. 

I sit 1 locking collar above the tire! I think if I remove the collar the tire will rub on the portion of the bag below the metal clamp!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
I sit 1 locking collar above the tire! I think if I remove the collar the tire will rub on the portion of the bag below the metal clamp!

would you like a little cheese with your whine?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
I sit 1 locking collar above the tire! I think if I remove the collar the tire will rub on the portion of the bag below the metal clamp!

u think? but u dont know for sure. did ur girl come back, if not take some time and figure it out, and post some pics so we cna make this as low as possible.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
u think? but u dont know for sure. did ur girl come back, if not take some time and figure it out, and post some pics so we cna make this as low as possible. 

Ill adjust it after waterfest, when I put in the camber plate!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

honestly d block the more i look at your car and flip swiches down the road the more you make me wanna do bags...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_









put some air in the rears for when you take full car shots. me no rike reverse rake


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
put some air in the rears for when you take full car shots. me no rike reverse rake









I took the shots all the way down to see how it looked.. I still had about 5-10psi in the bags tho.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

Looks purty good, get those fronts down















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Brian Fantana)*

Yup... Notching, sway removal, collar removal, and camber plates are coming.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Yup... Notching, sway removal, collar removal, and camber plates are coming.

What collars?
What ever happened w. your compressor problem, i went on vacation that night..
i need notch soon


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Brian Fantana)*

I still have 2 collars on the konis... The compressor issues were worked out... Easystreet didn't have a ground included in the wiring diagrams.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

I should be able to get the front lower for WF!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

The fronts will have only 1 collar, and camber plates. But I will be limited by the fact that I am not C notched!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

So I have the GC camber plates in, and only 1 locking collar on the konis in. I need to do a sway and c notch, an possibly different shocks to go lower!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_pics or it didnt happen. 

Thats what i'm saying...


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I should be able to get the front lower for WF!


Sure you can


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_pics or it didnt happen. 

it did happen but hes still not low enough in the front...he needs different coils from what it looks like, he has room to go down until the bag hits the tire, but the konis are wound all the way down.....
at least thats what it looked like when he lifted it up and i put my whole body under the fender


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

Don't comment on the bumper fitment!


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

So how about that bumper fitment huh?!








Sorry hunny, i had to! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you though and car looks great!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

They look good. But how about a profile shot. Or it isnt lower? is there anythign that they bolt to on the bottom?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

There is a piece that bolts to the strut, then there is a knuckle (similar to an elbow joint) that it rotates in.
Its a tiny bit lower. If my day stays slow, I will run back outside and take a profile shot


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

alright. so whats next?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

C notch and sway bar (removal or a custom one)


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_C notch and sway bar (removal or a custom one)

Oh u still dont have that out, why didnt u take it out when u put on the plates. cut that shiz son.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

i told him to do that ish like when he first did it....
DO IT DUSTIN YOU WONT!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

Its coming.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

in all honesty dustin looking at your car leaving work, for some reason with the maxd out camber plates it looks 100x better than it did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_in all honesty dustin looking at your car leaving work, for some reason with the maxd out camber plates it looks 100x better than it did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Tire wear FTW!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

so u took that sway out yet.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_so u took that sway out yet.









LOL


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_
LOL









i'll give u $20 if u go do it while he's sleeping.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lets see some better shots!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

New pictures demanded!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dmoney)*

I took a shot last night (I know I know)


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

Space the rear out about 10mm, pwease


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

spacers needed in the rear for sure...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*

I had 8mm on there before, I pulled them off because the tires were rubbing the fenders!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I had 8mm on there before, I pulled them off because the tires were rubbing the fenders!









pulled fenders would be sick.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*

As it sits now, when its bagged out... the rear tires are fully engulfed into the fender. The fender almost rests on the lip!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_


















Great pics buddy!!! I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the way it looks!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks good, but gotta get it lower for sure.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Looks good, but gotta get it lower for sure. 

Yeah, I totally agree. I will take a few more pictures this week.. I will take a few from straight on so you can see the front camber!
I hope that the sway removal and a cnotch will cure that! I really don't want to buy new struts!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

it should. you should fell the car settling on the metal when its going down.


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

you need to polish them camber plates....


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*

Thats actually something I thought about... I then changed my mind. I like the look of them as is.


----------



## Myzery (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

....I still wouldn't buy a car from you. 
ever.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Myzery)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myzery* »_....I still wouldn't buy a car from you. 
ever.


HAHA


----------



## Myzery (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
HAHA

You laugh....
But, 
Has anyone ever seen the commercial you came up with in the early 90's that was rejected?
Commercial 




_Modified by Myzery at 12:29 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Myzery)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myzery* »_
You laugh....
But, 
Has anyone ever seen the commercial you came up with in the early 90's that was rejected?
Commercial 

_Modified by Myzery at 12:29 AM 8-27-2008_

Can't see it!

Which website are you on?


----------



## Myzery (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

break.com
probably cant see it if your at work.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Myzery)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myzery* »_break.com
probably cant see it if your at work.

404 Page Not Found
I recommend you figure out how to use the interwebz.


----------



## Myzery (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

http://www.break.com/userconte....html
wow that worked.
now shut up.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Myzery)*


































Hum.... I wonder how much this is limiting me.









Still have about a 4 finger gap


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

D, that black and white pic is amazing!!!!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_ 
Still have about a 4 finger gap


damn 4 fingers? your car is a whore eh?
i want to see a beer bottle cap leaning up against that control arm mount


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Dude, take that sway out NOW. no wonder u go so much gap. why are ur end links so small. well w/e it dont matter. u dont need that crap. REMOVE NOW.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

Thanks Santi... Ill get it out asap!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Thanks Santi... Ill get it out asap!


cut it out you larper!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

So on my way into work I took some measurements. 22 rear and 23.5 front.
I only have another month to drive the car, so I will get it taken care of while the bad weather comes!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm on coils and I'm 22.75 front and 24 rear. You need to hack that bushing, cut out the sway and notch the frame.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

I have camber plates. I know I need to get the front lower! TRUST ME!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

23.5 is high.. i know u know that, get that thing done. why are u saying u only have amonth more to drive the car?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_23.5 is high.. i know u know that, get that thing done. why are u saying u only have amonth more to drive the car? 

Waiting for the sway to come in. I want to do it all at once! One of the techs at work said he would c notch.. so thats perfect! Hell, maybe I will get him to c notch and remove the sway while I am working.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

C Notch is sitting next to me. Its going down next week. I just need to get a hole saw.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

oh good stuff.!! cant wait.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

Doin work son


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

looks hawt. finish it


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (fishmando)*

Car is on the left right now!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

So its notched, and its STILL NOT LOW!








Time to go different fronts!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

We coulve told you that awhile back


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_We coulve told you that awhile back







































you're on koni fronts that bottom out the valving before you even are low. how low did you expect to go?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

it was still suppose to settle some, his car is still high for being on konis.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I have camber plates. I know I need to get the front lower! TRUST ME!

at least you know, nothing that cant be solved


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_it was still suppose to settle some, his car is still high for being on konis. 

Thanks man...... Looks like I will have to go a different route (maybe finally get these fk's rebuilt.)


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Thanks man...... Looks like I will have to go a different route (maybe finally get these fk's rebuilt.)

so are the FKs rebuilt yet


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

im running fk's right now and i got down to 21 1/2 before cutting my bushing down and the coils are up 20 threads cause of clearence between the bag and tire


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

Side profile shot coming soon. I am heading out right now to shoot!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*









The first time I really played with photoshop. I like the outcome.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

gotta get that front down somehow.. god stupid Koni.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_gotta get that front down somehow.. god stupid Koni. 

Right now its in the hands of someone other than myself... I am trying everything to get these old ****s rebuilt!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Right now its in the hands of someone other than myself... I am trying everything to get these old ****s rebuilt!









oh ok.. lets hope they can make it happen.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh ok.. lets hope they can make it happen. 

I agree...


----------



## rs1 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

front needs to go lower, then ure in super low baller status


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (rs1)*

I wonder what will get me lower. (my fks are being pulled apart this weekend and then i am sending them to NGP)
*FK's with the universal bags*
*
Bagyard Struts*


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

not only that but how about what rides better?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

rides better? that can be taken differently b people. 
i know bilsteins ride stiff.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

i've asked around (ryanmiller, they_call_me_bob, etc.) they say that bagyards ride better than air over coils. and in rat4life's thread he says they ride better than his easystreet setup but i guess that's hard to beat eh?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Lower is better! My wagon is setup for the nice ride!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Can't wait for the bagyards to come in.
then I will be selling my current front setup.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Well, I now know that one of my issues is front tires. I am resting on the inner fender. I am going to get some spacers and see if that will help!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Just waiting on









Patience is a virtue that I don't possess.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vw5)*

oh Dustin, thats gonna be sick!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

Bagyards are in.... HAM MARD.... cAR IS DEF A TON LOWER.
I need to modify the ground control camber plates, and get new tires and remove fender liners.... should get it a bit lower... then I will be like miller and need to notch the tie rods!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

It looks so much better......


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

So lets see it


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

still not low, santi u need to school this kid and get him as low as you.....
put that reiger bumper on the ground dustin or FAIL


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

Make it so low you have to chop and channel the reiger bumper


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

Worthless without pics Dustin


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_Worthless without pics Dustin

Eye Rekon... I dunno who you is.

Pictures are coming soon.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Eye Rekon... I dunno who you is.


http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_

Pictures are coming soon.

¿soon? i want them now


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

So here we are... (I can use this as a brake, so I know that I can get a bit lower when I remove the liners. I am also looking to get 215/35 or 215/40 tires)
Fender liners still in.
Tires 225/40's.


















_Modified by CapeGLS at 7:53 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*









That looks dope







MOAR pics!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by KoF at 8:08 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (KoF)*

I need to get it cleaned up and have a photoshoot... but for now its sitting in the driveway for a bit longer


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

much better! glad to see more people getting the bagyards on


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Dustin,
looks good.
did u drive it much with the BagYards?
If so, what do you think?
Greg


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (vw5)*

I drove it for about 20 minutes. My first thought is that its nice to ride on them. They seem good. I noticed last night that the car was bouncy, not sure if it was due to the cold or bag pressure.. I need to find a comfortable setting.
But they certainly go low


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
But they certainly go low

Dear Dustin,
Front needs to be slightly lower and you need to wash your car.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gifLove, 
Lindsay
PS, GOLD wheels STAT


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

Wow... thanks hun.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Wow... thanks hun.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

please for the love of GOD do not paint the wheels gold..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_please for the love of GOD do not paint the wheels gold..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Gold should be back soon.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

Loving these fronts!


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

How do they drive compared to your old setup?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

way more smooth... I need to figure out what psi I like (It was too bouncy the other night, but I am going to figure out what works.)


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

slammed wagon tommorow??








ps. no gold wheels


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

Are you putting coils on the wagon? or the old air setup off this?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

The wagon is getting coils. 








Such a difference in height!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

I am going to retune the valves, and see if I can get better control of the fronts (psi seems to act funky with + or - buttons.) 
The other thing I need to do is vent my dump valves outside.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

^^WOOO Finally got low.. hahaha
good to see ur happy, and car finally low. but its got potential for more.. haha, how far is ur subframe form touching? 

_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_still not low, santi u need to school this kid and get him as low as you.....
put that reiger bumper on the ground dustin or FAIL

hahahahaha


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

New tires.. Check
Fender liners out.. Check
Lower.. CHECK


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

all i have to say is it about time, that reverse rake killed it for me


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_all i have to say is it about time, that reverse rake killed it for me 

Me too.
I will have some more pictures today..


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*









Smaller tires and no fender liners are needed.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

very nice!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Front: 22.5
Rear: 21.875


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Hey, what size tire r u running up front??


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Pizza Pig)*

Any tire pros wanna suggest a size.
215/35 or 215/40
Wheels are 8.5 and 9.5
I am resting on my rolled front fender lip, and the "lip protector" for the rear is allowing the fender a resting spot.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

Since u have bagyards and can get big drop, for front u can do a 205/40 and u should still be able to tuck rim, otherwise a 215/35 should be better, thats what i always use. 
For the 9.5 a 215/40 is fine, unless u run a 215/35 also


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Santi)*

215/40/18
235/35/18
These are the sizes I am thinking about... Think I will be able to clear the rolled front fenders?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

do a 215 40, and looking at the pictures you are nowhere near sitting the tire on the fender


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

how loud is it w/ the compressors there?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_do a 215 40, and looking at the pictures you are nowhere near sitting the tire on the fender

Its resting on the front edge. I didn't take a picture of it. (I can probably toe the wheels in to fix it)


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*









Her new home.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Its resting on the front edge. I didn't take a picture of it. (I can probably toe the wheels in to fix it)

that's gonna kill your tires... keep the toe aligned straight.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Santi)*

More stretch should fix it.. I hope


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

215/40 isnt gonna be enough, do a 205/40, or 215/35. and 225/35 on the 9.5 will be fine, or 215/40. 
On my alphards, which were 8.5, 9.5, i had 215/35 fr, 215/40 re, falken 452


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Santi)*

I don't want too much stretch.... do you have a close up shot of your alphards?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (CapeGLS)*

215/40 on a 9.5 isnt a lot of stretch, to me its good enough! You can do also a 225/35. (thats what i have on the 10s now) which isnt that much either... 
here is the rear http://www.eurghetto.com/photo...14486
and i dont have any of the front... but i'm sure u know what a 215/35 looks like in a 8.5. 
More pics here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=16


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (Santi)*

Custom bagyard top plates are installed. No lower than before but now I can use my camber plates. I am still waiting on my wheels back from forgeline so I can mount the dunlop tires.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*FV-BumpIt(1244726208543)*


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (andrew m.)*

Looking good Dustin


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I done hit da switches. (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
i don't know if we mentioned this but they were not designed to make you lower. they were designed so you could use the camber plates. if anything you actually lost about 1/4" of drop due to the way the top plate has a recess for the uniball.

Right, I knew that going into it. But after examination, I am going to have a machinist mess with the old ones and see how much material we can cut off.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Yeah... By the looks of it, I should be able to modify them a bit... But as of now I need to pull the bagyard apart again because one is missing an o ring seal.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Well get it together tommorow brodyne...
Itll probably lay out with the montes on LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

Thanks for your help tonight. Shes getting closer to the ground. (need my forgelines back)


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

have tom notch for tie rods and itll lay out..
last night it was like 1/4" froom the deck i was pissed SO CLOSE


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

Thanks for your help tonight... Time to get this biatch lower


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Heres how the biatch rests.
Reppin Dunlop








Coolant What


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Those pics are legit who took those?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

Can't wait to get her down on the ground with the new tires.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

your front wheel needs a little more spacing out. if it was out just a tad more it would be picture perfect.. small detail though. nice car!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

It does need to come out a bit, but when its aired out the camber kicks the wheel in. I am running -1.8


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_It does need to come out a bit, but when its aired out the camber kicks the wheel in. I am running -1.8

yeah i was saying it should come out a little more aired out but its all good its not even that bad


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

If I space it out aired, I will poke at ride... but I may do it anyway


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Almost done with the remodel of the setup.
Odd question, I can't get to my compressors right now and need a connector. What size is the hose that comes off of the 400? Is it a 1/4 fitting?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

WAY BETTER! Great looking ride


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Looking good. I'm trying to find ways to go lower up front as well!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*

New custom bumper is at paint. Grill is on order, car needs to be detailed.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

Got the compressor wiring done, tank is holding air. I found a 200psi safety switch and have that installed in the tank now. So excited to get my next few delivery's to wrap this bitch up.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks good mate.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_New custom bumper is at paint. Grill is on order, car needs to be detailed.

wow new bumper
i'll be looking for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*

Finished up the wiring. She is all raised up now, and its time to clean her up.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

_Modified by CapeGLS at 7:08 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

new bumper? I likey


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

looking good Dustin. . thanks for the help witht he ORT booth last weekend


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

sexish


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_looking good Dustin. . thanks for the help witht he ORT booth last weekend









No problem. Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

love how you say youre reppin dunlop with the montes but you have pirellis on the wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_looking good Dustin. . thanks for the help witht he ORT booth last weekend









Thank you both for your help!








Dustin, you get your package?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_love how you say youre reppin dunlop with the montes but you have pirellis on the wheels









Did not have the forgelines done for that show. Don't worry, Dunlop is happy now that the forgelines have the dunlops on. But thank you for your keen eye.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Dustin, you get your package? 

Yup, thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

good stuff d. is shelley happy with her stuff too?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_good stuff d. is shelley happy with her stuff too?









since when has a lady not been happy with andrews package


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh damn, this just got srs.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

fo realz


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Some pictures from H20I


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Spank worthy ! 


Also i partially blame you for my addiction and recent purchases


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Bry, your very welcome. Only thank me when your done and really enjoying it.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)




----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

I removed the Great Plates and this is how it now sits. :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm diggin' those wheels!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Buy em

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...geline-SX3R-(Baller-Forged-3piece-Full-Polish)


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Famous Wheels !


----------

